# RDH Fallout



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I got a letter from Vanbitz last week informing me about RDHs demise, and asking me to confirm that I had had a Strikeback security system fitted there. They say that I now have no guarantee, but that they will cover me for 12 months from the date of fitting for the small amount of £50. Well as you might guess I am underwhelmed by their kind offer. I would have thought that as RDH were their appointed agents, and in order to maintain goodwill amongst the MH users of this world that they might have offered to cover any problems for free. It also makes me wonder how reliable they think their own system is if they aren't prepared to back it in the prevailing circumstances. They certainly won't be getting my hard earned £50, and if the system does have a problem they will be the first to hear.
John


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:hello1: *NAME AND SHAME* that's what I say. £50 indeed. :roll:


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

It sure dont make you feel any better but I can see why they have done it.... they are probably just trying to re-coup some of there own losses to RDH, how many un-paid for strikeback alarms have been swallowed by the reciver, and what about un-paid franchise fees and equipment they have etc. 
So in short why should they stand by a product that has not been paid for??

(Still Cheeky though)

Still if yours has been fitted properly I dont think you have anything to fear, as they seem to be reliable?!?!   8O  :? :? 8O :roll: :wink: 8O 

cheers for now
Matt


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It is still their product, and if the failure is in the equipment they supplied, the least they can do is honour the guarantee - I wonder if they realise how much business they may lose by such a mean-minded attitude!!!!!


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

I haven't got one of their alarms, but have been led to believe, by people who have them fitted , that the alarms are very good and that vanbitz are a good company to deal with. I'd have recommended them just by what i have heard in the past. 

This post completely shatters that belief. Asking £50 to re-guarantee their own product is little short of daylight robbery, and stinks of cashing in on the unfortunate buyer who happens to live in the midlands, and would reasonably expect to go to the nearest authorized dealer to get "the best mh alarm" fitted. 

I would hope that they retract the £50 charge very shortly, as it is a very bad pr mistake and could cost them a lot of business. 

If their product is so good, why charge £50 to keep it guaranteed? 

It's a business howler and a kick in the teeth to midland mh owners who believed in the vanbitz blurb. 

Dave


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

What a completely stupid thing to do, if they had offered to continue warranting the alarm it would have sent out really good messages. 

I for one would never consider buying any of their products now, they appear to be a money grabbing outfit not the professional company I thought they were up until now!

Keep clear!

John 8)


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Before any campaign against the Vanbitz trade name takes a foot old, I would like to know a little more about the detail of this issue.

For example, the goods supplied will surely still be warranted by the manufacturers. If you buy a Sony telly from Dixons and Dixons go bust then the telly is still warranted by Sony.

I suspect that the issue may be over warranty for the INSTALLATION. If your local plumber fitted a new central heating system for you and then went bust, you would not expect another local plumber to warranty that installation even though he advertised and supplied the same components. The same would be true of any similar install project. I cannot think of any situation where a system component supplier warranties installation by a 3rd party.

I for one would like to see more clarification of this before any sustained rubbishing of the Vanbitz name takes place. I had my system fitted by the excellent Leisurepower at Warrington and I would hate to see their trade affected unnecessarily. Vanbitz have always had a good name for Customer Relations. As with most things in life, there may be more to this than is apparent from the brief initial post.

Nobby


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nobby

I agree with you up to a point, but are not these fitting companies hand picked by Van bitz? so surely they would trust the work being done by them on fitting?

That being the case a brilliant goodwill gesture opportunity as been lost, If Van Bitz have carefully vetted the agents, there should not be any great installation issues.

If it is only to cover a potential installation issue, seems rather steep to me.

Just my opinion but they seem to have avoided scoring a public relations Hat-trick and gone for the home goal.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nobby,

I am sure that the fitters of the Van Bitz alarm system pay a sum to VB each time they fit an alarm or buy the alarm systems from them, in any case VB will make considerably more than £50 from each sale I am sure.

If at any time someone had an unresolvable problem I am sure they would have contacted VB as the supplier to others in the country.

I believe VB on their web site actually state they are careful on who they select for installing their systems, which to me means they do take responsiblility for the overall system.

We understand that the supplier in any situation is responsible for problems, but in most cases when the supplier has problems with equipment he will contact his supplier, in this case VB. So if the supplier does not exist it is not in a case like this to me unreasonable to go to the 'manufacturer' is that not what we usually expect to do, with my Motor Home I go direct to the manufacturer every time, and get the requisite help.

No VB have lost a golden opportunity, and if their product is as good as they say they should not have any worries!

John


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

On the face of it that seems awful and very bad for customer relations. I already thought that they were pricey for what they were but still advised a friend to check them out for his alarm, as they seemed to be a quality company.
It would be useful to hear any follow up information from anyone who has had a Strikeback fitted by RDH and confronted VB with how they believe they are not responsible anyway under the Sale of Goods Act. As I understood it, it is a suppliers responsibility to uphold a manufacturers guarantee therefore if the company that sells the product is no longer trading, the supplier to the failed company is still responsible for manufacturing faults as the supplier to that company.
Certainly that is the way that my claim for a faulty video was handled by Panasonic although I did have to return it myself to their repair facility and it was a while back.
Shot themselves in the foot I think at the moment, unless someone tells me otherwise.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I can supply a copy of this letter to anyone who's interested, but I will not publish it on the net, as I don't know how legal that would be. I would add that they ask me to take it back to them for inspection if I have a problem, only about 650 miles then!!
John


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Giok,

Well Eddievanbitz is a member here and joined to do battle with George,after he was told what was being said about his product,lets see if he returns to try to keep his good name.

I would have thought in our small community,he would have a rethink for £50 and who's to say he is owed any money by R.D.H in the first place,if he is these things happen and surely it is nothing to do with you,you paid up in good faith.

He also must know you would have to travel 650 mls,he wants to think on how we gather at shows and talk..........................


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I have a Strikeback alarm fitted by RDH, which appeared to develop a fault. I telephoned VanBitz who over the phone pointed out what was probably causing the fault (and they were correct) . They also said that registration of the alarm had not been transfered to me, (they had details of the previous owner). Apparently it was my responsibility to inform them, and If I'd send them a cheque for £15 for administration + a copy of the log book for verification the would transfer the records into my name and support the product.

I believe this was reasonable and honourable .


Andrew


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> a cheque for £15 for administration + a copy of the log book for verification the would transfer the records into my name and support the product.
> 
> Andrew


What kind of administration charges would cost £15???
Seems a lot t transfer your name and address onto their records and inform you accordingly - sounds a rip-off to me!

I have a Van Bitz alarm that was fitted by them. The fitting was of a good standard, and (fingers crossed) it has given no trouble since it was fitted over 2 years ago.

Having said that, after the 2 year warranty was up, I was offered a renewal for £50 pa, which I declined as I considered it too steep. Their explanation was that to find and fix a fault could cost much more. I am sure it could, but on the other hand as they know their own product it would probably cost far less - and if 1 in every 20 units insured failed, they would still have collected £1000.
Also, the electronics are less likely to fail than a reed switch or cable joint, which cost coppers to supply and fit.

If I changed my van, I would still consider having them fit an alarm as the product is OK, - and then it would be covered by them for the warranty period.

However, as they are so tight-fisted, I would have every glitch investigated by them until the warranty expired, and then hope it remained trouble free!

I expect owt fer nowt! but I do expect value for money.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Dawg said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > a cheque for £15 for administration + a copy of the log book for verification the would transfer the records into my name and support the product.
> ...


If you run a business and cost each element of service you would be surprised how much it costs to do the simplest of tasks. The £15 represented the administration charge plus telephone support.

I do not think this is unreasonable

Andrew


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but this £15.00 admin charge seems irrelevant the first posting on this thread indicates they already have this information, no doubt passed to them after the initial installation, so why do they need anything further!  

John 8)


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Giok said:


> I got a letter from Vanbitz last week
> John


My letter arrived this week.

Same thing.. Give us 50 quid, or get stuffed :evil:

I do hope they will be attending the York Show this year :lol:


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Andrew,
That's a problem with people who do not run businesses...they have no idea what the actual cost of labour is. £50 an hour would not be an unusual figure in some businesses, more or less as the case may be.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nobby

With respect, a £50 charge to transfer the warranty of your own product is not a reflection of staff costs, the paperwork and admin involved are irrelevant. The point here is that surely Vanbitz would have gained far more kudos by just saying to everyone involved "sorry about RDH, but we will cover you for the remainder of your warranty". They already have the customers details, the entry on the computer that reads RDH doesn't need changing, they should simply take on the remainder of the warranty.


Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think we have some confusion here.

THe £15 I was refering to was the administration charge that VanBitz wish to charge for transfering details of the vehicle from the previous owner to me, and then providing telephone support. As I have stated I consider this reasonable.

The £50 refered to appears to be for providing warranty for the installation which was carried out by another installer. As I understand it the electronic "black box" has a lifetime warranty by VanBitz.

As with all warranty items/extended guarantees/service charges you have to make a judgement on whether to pay for these year after year or take a hit, and pay for repairs if the item fails.

Without exception the latter course of action is the one I'm most comfortable with

Andrew


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

It would be interesting to know just how many customers it refers to and the number is getting less day by day!

Perhaps VB should balance up the cost of basd publicity against the cost ofwhat could have been good publicity! They must be worried about the reliability of their product to charge in these circumstances.

John :wink:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

[quote="androidGB". As I understand it the electronic "black box" has a lifetime warranty by VanBitz.

[/quote]

Nope.

The letter reads..

"We undertsand that if your system has been installed recentely you may feel aggrieved that you should pay anything at all for back up or 'warranty', and we will understand that you may not wish to take advantage of this offer. In the same vein, you would understand that should you need technical assistance or back up in the future, that Van Bitz would be unable to help as we will have no information about your system as we did not either supply or install the equipment for you"

In other words, give us 50 quid or get stuffed?


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

This reads as if the system that RDH was fitting as their agent is different to the system VB are installing, if they were the same system then VB would know exactly how yours or my system works on our respective vans. So to say they have no knowledge or information about the system is disingenuous in the extreme.
John


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

That seems to be the Icing on the cake of a Huge own goal !

Quote

In the same vein, you would understand that should you need technical assistance or back up in the future, that Van Bitz would be unable to help as *we will have no information about your system* as we did not either supply or install the equipment for you"

End Quote

How does the £50 help them retrieve the information? 
Could they not just charge on an "in the event we need to find out basis?"

I think wile as summed it up well

"In other words, give us 50 quid or get stuffed?"

Before I read the extract above I thought there may be a case for them charging to assume the risk, but it doesnt appear that way.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

To be fair you would really need to read the entire letter.

And as it happens, I have it electronically stored  

So I can soon send you a copy, or indeed post it here if there is a demand for reading it.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm - interesting stuff 

Please moderate me and delete this if i'm doing wrong

They say on their web site :- 

"Van Bitz Security Systems are The SOLE UK Distributors of THE STRIKEBACK RANGE OF MOTORHOME SECURITY EQUIPMENT" 

Ok - I can see that - we distribute but it wasn't supplied by us - fair enough! 


"Once the installation and testing is complete we never leave you in the lurch as a full explanation is given and we demonstrate the system to you. The electronic control unit (the really expensive bit!) carries a lifetime warranty and, of course, all parts and labour are fully guaranteed for a minimum of twenty-four months from the date of installation. If you wish, you may extend your warranty for a third year " 

I suppose there should be an asterisk at the end, with a note saying, that if a fitting centre goes out of business, then £50.00 will suffice not to leave you in the lurch, and to restore the lifetime warranty of the expensive bit, and restore the 24 month guarantee. :roll: 

Just a typo really - they just missed out the £50 quid bit in the blurb 

Own goal - Cock up - Bad PR


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> So I can soon send you a copy, or indeed post it here if there is a demand for reading it.


I for one would like to see a copy of the letter, so perhaps you could PM it to me.

There seems to be mixed messages within this thread and I'd like to see if there is any ambiguity.

My understanding of the lifetime warranty on the "black box" was taken from VanBitz's website ie

_"Once the installation and testing is complete we never leave you in the lurch as a full explanation is given and we demonstrate the system to you. The electronic control unit (the really expensive bit!) carries a lifetime warranty and, of course, all parts and labour are fully guaranteed for a minimum of twenty-four months from the date of installation. If you wish, you may extend your warranty for a third year (see option 7)_

Therefore, I assume that if you are prepared to pay the £15 administration charge to register the alarm/ vehicle into your name the "black box" is covered.
As I've said several times this seems fair.

To expect a company to cover another installers work without knowing their work methods, fitting details, ancillary components without any charge seems totally unreasonable.

Andrew


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

With Respect Andrew, your £15 charge is not the subject here. Like you said, £15 seemed reasonable in your case, and i would tend to agree with you. 

The subject of this post is a fifty quid charge to re-enable a lifetime guarantee, what's left of a 2 year warranty, on a piece of equipment that only they can supply, and was fitted by one of their appointed agents. 

You are not in the same boat as the people who have shelled out over £500 in the last year or so to have this state of the art device fitted. I have a good friend who has had a strikeback fitted recently at RDH, and think he has been given a very raw deal. Seeing anyone ripped off annoys me immensely, with friends it really gets me going. 

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew

"To expect a company to cover another installers work without knowing their work methods, fitting details, ancillary components without any charge seems totally unreasonable. "

They supply *all the bits*, so I can only assume they know how to connect them all up. Also they are hand picked agents, one would assume from the blurb that they were vetted and completely au fai with how they should be fitted.

"we will have no information about your system" and yet they know it was fitted to "your" vehicle, because they are sending out £50 requests


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I'm with you George on this one!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks to wilecoyote I now have read the letter.

Maybe I'm thick or something Dave but I fail to see how my case is different from the others.

Unless I'm getting something wrong it appears to me you have 2 options:

Option 1 - Pay £15 to have the vehicle/alarm registered with VanBitz this gives you telephone support and warranty on the black box, you then take a chance on anything going wrong in the future, as with everything in life

Option 2 - Pay £50 you get the above plus peace of mind for 12 months.

Is this really so unreasonable ? Someone else has used the analogy of a central heating system. Would you really expect the boiler manufacturer to warranty the system in the event of the installer going into liquidation.

I fail to see the difference.

After reading the letter, I am more convinced this is a genuine attempt by VanBitz to help RDH customers out od a hole rather than a money making excercise.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> "To expect a company to cover another installers work without knowing their work methods, fitting details, ancillary components without any charge seems totally unreasonable. "


When I had mine fitted at RDH, the two guys who installed were brilliant.

But one of the things that I clearly remember is how one of them explained that everything had to be done the VB way?

This came about as I was wondering why they were struggling with one minor problem they had encoutered.. and simply asked why they just didn't do it another simpler way (making a suggestion).

"We can't, we have to do it the VB way or nothing" was the reply.

They also told me that they had to do a course, but I can't remember if they went to VB or VB came up to them.

Anyway, the point is, according to them, they were taught the VB way, and they were only allowed to install the VB way. Otherwise VB got the hump bigtime.

They also recorded all my system details once the installation was complete... which they told me had to be faxed back to VB.

Of course they may not have done this, who knows.

But I do find it odd that VB have my details, yet they tell me they don't


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> They supply *all the bits*, so I can only assume they know how to connect them all up. Also they are hand picked agents, one would assume from the blurb that they were vetted and completely au fai with how they should be fitted.


I'd agree with you George, if there was just one fitter installing it in one make and model of van.

As a self builder I'm sure you are very aware that we will all tackle what is essentially the same job in a slightly different manner. We may route cables differently, use different earthing points, mount components in different places.

All of this is of no real consequence if you are doing it for yourself in your own time, it makes a big differnce when you are paying a skilled man to sort out a fault in a system which you did not supply.

BTW if you have not yet read the letter, I suggest you ask Wilecoyote to send you a copy in which it explains how VanBitz were able to trace owners of Strikeback alarms fitted by RDH

Andrew


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Thanks to wilecoyote I now have read the letter.
> 
> Maybe I'm thick or something Dave but I fail to see how my case is different from the others.
> 
> ...


You mis understand.

The £15.00 option is to register a van you have bought. Like say if i sold you my van, then you would need to tell Van Bitz you are the new owner, and pay them £15.00 to basically change the name on their records of who owns the system.

If you had the alarm fitted to your own van.., then you have one option.. the £50 one

And yes this is very unreasonable to me... Considering my alarm is still quite new (still in its first 12 months) and cost me over £1200 to have fitted.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew 

I do disagree with your summary of the situation. 

Someone I know has had a strikeback system fitted in the last 6 months, and has paid well over £500 , after seeing Vanbitz at a show and being referred to the nearest agent., namely RDH. 

That friend was assured of a 2 year guarantee, and a lifetime guarantee on the "expensive bit". 

He is now being offered no guarantee on anything, unless he pays £50. 

"Option 1" means we'll talk to you on the phone but your system is not guaranteed, thats a total kick in the face to folk that have spent a lot of money on their much heralded system. 

The bottom line of the letter from Vanbitz is "We have lost money, and you suckers are going to pay for it". 

I have run a business for over 20 years, and wouldn't dream of insulting my customers in this way. I have agents that in the past have ran off with customer payments, it doesn't happen often but its a fact of life. 

I wouldn't dream of asking customers to cough up because my appointed agent had gone bust, done a runner, or whatever the problem was. My name and reputation is more important than a few quid i'd lost, which is a problem every business faces, and should be prepared to come to terms with. If it's my appointed agent - it's my responsibility. 

It's a very bad call by Vanbitz . 

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> You mis understand.
> 
> The £15.00 option is to register a van you have bought. Like say if i sold you my van, then you would need to tell Van Bitz you are the new owner, and pay them £15.00 to basically change the name on their records of who owns the system.
> 
> ...


I will contact VanBitz tomorrow to see if I have got hold of the wrong end of the stick

Andrew


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> GeorgeTelford said:
> 
> 
> > As a self builder I'm sure you are very aware that we will all tackle what is essentially the same job in a slightly different manner. We may route cables differently, use different earthing points, mount components in different places.
> ...


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

That's very interesting Wilecoyote.

It would be interesting to have a comment from VanBitz on this matter

Andrew


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> wilecoyote said:
> 
> 
> > I will contact VanBitz tomorrow to see if I have got hold of the wrong end of the stick
> ...


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I have just lifted a quote that Eddie Van Bitz made when we were discussing the strike back system and Value for money.

EACH STRIKEBACK COMES WITH A LIFETIME WARRANTY, SO WHATS THE REFERENCE TO QUALITY? WE HAVE PUT OUR MONEY WHERE OUR MOUTH IS, NOT YOUR MONEY!

rest of the thread here

According to that quote you are covered anyway


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> You mis understand.
> 
> The £15.00 option is to register a van you have bought. Like say if i sold you my van, then you would need to tell Van Bitz you are the new owner, and pay them £15.00 to basically change the name on their records of who owns the system.
> 
> ...


Rather than continue speculating, I contacted VanBitz and my understanding is CORRECT.

VanBitz offer lifetime warranty on the "black box" whether you pay the £50 or NOT, and it is imaterial whether this is now, in 12 months or in 5 years time.

The difference being that if you do not take up the £50 offer you would be expected to pay the labour charge, but would not be charged for the "black box" if it was shown to be faulty.

I'll leave it for others to judge whether the offer of a years warranty, a vehicle inspection and report and one nights free camping on VanBitz ajoining campsite at £50 including VAT is good value, and attempt to help people out of a problem which is not of their making.

What I find puzzling though is that no concerns appears to be directed towards RDH, I am not aware of the reasons for the collapse of their business but maybe it is to the directors of RDH that some of these opinions should be directed.

Andrew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

> In the same vein, you would understand that should you need technical assistance or back up in the future, that Van Bitz would be unable to help as we will have no information about your system as we did not either supply or install the equipment for you"
> 
> In other words, give us 50 quid or get stuffed?


Hi Andrew

"The electronic control unit (the really expensive bit!) carries a lifetime warranty and, of course, all parts and labour are fully guaranteed for a minimum of twenty-four months from the date of installation. If you wish, you may extend your warranty for a third year "

Seems a bit different to what is suggested in the £50 request letter, which from what I have read carries no mention of overnight stays nor vehicle check and report. The letter appears to say that they have no idea about your individual system (quite how £50 overcomes it ?) and does seem to go against their carefully selected and trained agents and the experience of a fitting saying it must be done the Van Bitz way.

The Back track boogey take 2 ??


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

I don't consider £50 good value for money at all. Not having parted with £1200 already. 

Although I can see Van Bitz view, I would have thought they would have just honoured RDH issued Warranty's, Then rode on the back of the praise they would have received. Surely the potential for the extra business generated as a result would have out weighed the bad publicity they are now getting here (and elsewhere), for the sake of a handful of £50 letters. 

After all, given the fact that it takes an entire day for fitting, and that you are talking about a 2 year period max. It can't really be that many can it? 

I mean, assume RDH fitted one every working day. You are still only talking about a possible 500 customers maximum. Less bank holidays etc, and the fact they do not maybe fit one every day anyway. 

But even if they did. Suppose as many as 10% developed a fault. That is only around a possible 50 customers max to deal with. Then how many have sold vans on, and how many would have been dropping out of warranty in the next week or month etc anyway? 


But even more worrying, is that if the Strikeback system is as good and reliable as Van Bitz claim, then surely they will rarely see one go wrong anyway. So the number of warranty claims would be extremely low, and/or very simple to fix. 

So I really do have to ask myself what is the problem with Van Bitz honouring RDH warranties. Surely financially the loss would be very very little for such a good and reliable product.... or is it? This £50 quid business is raising my suspicions by the minute :-( 

As for RDH themselves, they were brilliant. Their staff were the best I have met so far in the Motorhome world to date. It's a real shame what's happened. 

Might I also add, that I do (well did) love my Strikeback to bits. Especially as it earned it's keep just one week after installation. 

I have in the past praised and promoted Strikeback to friends? However, asking me for £50 now has completely changed my view of Van Bitz. I feel they are ripping me off here, and taking advantage of customers in a bid to retrieve some of the money they may (or claim) to have lost. 

That is bad business practice in my eyes.How much good publicity would they have gained from turning the situation around the other way, and just honoured the RDH Warranties... LOTS ! 

Think how many people would have praised such actions that don't even have a Strikeback. LOTS! 

Think how effective a small announcement in say MMM or the likes would have been, saying "Van Bitz will be honouring RDH Warranties, blah blah blah". LOTS! 

Van Bitz have the opportunity to turn this whole entire unpleasant affair to their own promotional advantage. And as a result increase their sales. 

But instead of bringing rather good publicity to themselves on a grand scale, they are indeed dragging themselves down for the sake of a few quid. 

The Internet is an unforgiving place, and has doesn't forget things. In 1 week, 1 month, 1 year, 2 years etc time.. threads like this will still be showing up in google and the likes. 

Unhappy people are also as unforgiving. And will continue to post and discuss this matter for years to come. 

Would it therefore not be better that in the coming months and years, for people look back and remember how fantastic Van Bitz dealt with this problem, and not how they took advantage of a small minority of people through what I can see as nothing more than sheer plain greed? 


I know one thing, When I eventually replace my van, I will not be having another Strikeback fitted as a result of this. It is a matter or principle to me now. 

Nor will I be having the RACTrackstar fitted by Van Bitz. Something which I had planned on doing towards the end of this year. 

That is for example maybe £2000 in future business they have lost from me, for the sake trying to rip me off for fifty quid. Not that they will want me as a customer now anyway  

Anyway, Everyone is entitled to there own opinion, and I have great respect that some people may indeed find them good value for money. However I do hope those same people also respect my opinion, when I say I feel like I am being ripped off here. 

Of course, I may be the only one who feels this way about what has happened, who knows. But will Van Bitz be bothered.. I doubt it. 

But it will never stop me from feeling like they have had my money, and now they are after my blood. It is really that simple for me.

Cheers


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all
i missed this thread when it was passing through but think i need to comment here:-


Having swapped emails with Eddie i can confirm that VB dont actually make that much money from an approved fitters installation (not much more than the proposed £50 transferral charge)

also, apparently on the fitting page, in a nice bold paragraph, all on its own and not hidden away it states that the dealer you decide to pay for your alarm installation is the dealer you will have the responsibility for your warranty. i.e. in this case RDH

Vanbitz contacted RDH and they refused to pay them their collated fitting fees (A very considerable sum) and also would not supply them with their database user database of fittings (presumably thinking that it had a
value) All Vanbitz received was a pile of dirty old notes which the
fitter had kept himself for his personal records. A list of incomplete
names and addresses, nothing else, no idea what was fitted to what van.

And as AndroidGB mentions above they are honouring properly installed and logged fittings with admin charges. I too have a Vanbitz alarm fitted way back before MHF was the site it is now so i wasnt and I am still not tied to Vanbitz in any way, but i would recommend their service to anyone. They have clean, efficient working premises which are top notch as are their fitting staff. Yes their alarms are quite expensive, but as in all things in the world you pay for quality goods, service etc. Maybe this might have been handled slightly differently and Vanbitz could have gained better publicity but remember they have lost a large sum of money as well and can ill afford to take on systems fitted by RDH that they know absolutely nothing about i.e. fitting dates and more besides etc.

I will now lock this thread to prevent its revivied continuation.


----------

